# Code -> Struktogramm



## Unicate (30. Mai 2005)

Ich habe nen Quellcode, den ich in ein Struktogramm wandeln muss.
Andersrum (also Struktogramm->Code) ist EasyCode ein gute variante, allerdings kann ich den Code im EasyCode nicht Fehlerfrei von Code->Struktogramm umwandeln.

Kennt jemand eine alternative?


----------



## MFC openGL (30. Mai 2005)

Ich benutze EASYCASE, das klappt damit... ist aber keine Freeware.


----------



## Unicate (31. Mai 2005)

Danke ich brauche es nur zum drucken.

Geht echt gut (!EasyCode nicht empfehlenswert!)


----------

